# Getting Hooked



## slivkamj (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been thinking about remedies for a while, for the just in case hook-in-skin. I've heard bolt cutters (not sure I want to lug 3ft cutters onboard). Has anyone tried a cordless Dremel? If so, would the heat generated make it intolerable? Any other ideas? I've heard a story about pulling the hook back out with 80+ lb line, tied off to a cleat or something fixed but not sure I like that idea.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

There are videos that show how to remove a hook embedded in skin where the barb is still in the muscle/skin. I've had it used on my once and used it on a dog once. It works really well.

Make a loop with strong fishing line.
Wrap one end around the curve of the hook, 
Position the line so that it is in the exact opposite direction of the point/barb
Put your hand through the other end of the loop
Push down on the eye of hook so that the point is pushing the skin/muscle away from the barb
Snatch quickly

I had a bass bury a treble hook in my thumb years back. A doctor who was friends with the guy I was fishing with showed me how to remove the hook with that method.


----------



## slivkamj (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Rick. That's the method I heard of. The part I was missing was putting pressure on the eye/shank side to make extraction more easy. Now it makes sense.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

if its in their head,leave it until you can have a doctor remove it....fyi....
There are smaller bolt cutters available that are only 2ft long......


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Being a bit of a klutz, I can assets to the line extraction system. The ket is pushing the hook eye down toward the skin and a good sharp jerk. It’s painless wen done right.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Riverfan said:


> Being a bit of a klutz, I can assets to the line extraction system. The ket is pushing the hook eye down toward the skin and a good sharp jerk. It’s painless wen done right.


This works with small hooks unless they are too far embedded. Circle hooks can be troublesome. Really large hooks (10x plus) deep may need a surgeon. Especially if near a blood vessel or into the bone (yes I've had one in my shin pretty deep in the bone.)

Big hooks in a muscle deep, the best is to push on through then cut off with bolt cutters. Then back it out and HEAVY peroxide, alcohol, or whatever you have. Infection is the killer.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Mono on the bend works great. You've got to smash that eye down as hard as you can. It fires out.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It does work. Had I’d done to me with a big 4/0 treble hook. Didn’t even feel the extraction. Circle hooks are a different story though. Lowe’s has small bolt cutters about 12”


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I've been hooked on Sabiki/little gold hook rigs at least 50 times.*

Probably more than 50. When you get hooked in a place where you can't get to it or see what you are doing (solo fishing) it gets problematic. For tiny hooks, I don't use the mono loop. I've always used a Hemostat. Lock on to the hook, press down and in then the hook comes right out. If you don't press in, you don't get the flesh out of the wound channel and you just tear the hook out. THAT HURTS! 

If I am hooked, I always ask the least shaky person to remove the hook. Don't ask a squeamish person. That being said, A large percentage of my clients were doctors hosted by pharmaceutical reps. so It was no problem at all.

Big hooks can be a serious problem. I used bolt cutters a few times and always had high quality side cutters that were only used in emergency situations. Most fishing pliers totally suck at hook cutting. Good ones like Crescent brand easily cut hooks up to about 2/0. Wait until you have to cut a 14/0.

Prevention is the best technique. (I know what I said in the heading so maybe I'm not a good example for prevention.

I use only 1 treble on my Grouper trolling plugs. Eliminate the rear treble and you'll miss very few fish and lessen problems for you and for fish that are released. Cobia caught on multiple treble hook lures are super hard to release in good conditions. The rear treble catches too many Kingfish for me. Most of my clients didn't want them anyhow.

When you are alone, a serious hooking can be life threatening.

My old friend Harold LeMaster (Founder of L&S Lures-now Mirolure) once got hooked to a 7' plus Tarpon while fishing alone. He survived but hurt for a while. Field and Stream Mag published the tale 40 years or so ago.

Right this minute I have a 10/0 circle hook in my left ear--been there for years.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, you must use huge hooks. I got hooked in the bridge of my nose once by a near drunk friend. It was a lead head jig, stout hook. I used a pair of diagonal pliers, cut the lead head off, drenched my nose with beer, and fought like hell to push it thru. Yes, it hurt like all get-out. It finally made a loud "pop" when it got thru the cartilage, and slide on out. Oh how good it felt then. Doused it with more beer and kept on fishing. 
I don't think the string pull would have worked on it, since it was already embedded in the cartilage. I never go fishing without a pair of dikes. g/l on your quest.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I carry a set of handheld bolt cutters (Lowe"s), maybe 10 inches long, just so I can operate them one handed if needed. I tested the bolt cutters on the hooks I use, it goes right through them. As for treble hooks that are already on lures, I learned that a thrashing fish that you have to release is a danger to me and the fish. I cut 2 of the 3 points off on each hook so it"s basically 1 hook left per treble. Fortunately my "caught a human" events were only skin deep. Like others have stated, the infection will kill you before the hook will, so treat it immediately, and get immediate medical help if it even hints at reddening. I almost lost a finger from a poke that gave me a 103 fever the next day. My hand and arm felt like a burning iron inside for about a week, while on 3 antibiotics.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Knipex 7101200 8 inch Lever Action Mini-Bolt Cutter

Item is approx $41 on Amazon and well worth the cost. I know from personal experience a few too many times. :thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video, Done it a couple times myself on myself once. Tie the line end to an object hold the hook eye end down and leave a little slack and snap the hand straight back.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

slivkamj said:


> I've been thinking about remedies for a while, for the just in case hook-in-skin. I've heard bolt cutters (not sure I want to lug 3ft cutters onboard). Has anyone tried a cordless Dremel? If so, would the heat generated make it intolerable? Any other ideas? I've heard a story about pulling the hook back out with 80+ lb line, tied off to a cleat or something fixed but not sure I like that idea.



I think the vibration from the cordless Dremel would make it intolerable. 



The last time I had a hook taken out, the dr. (after numbing it) used a large gauge needle to line up with the barb, and he backed it out.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have backed them out of friends using a loop of line and gentle pressure on the eye of the hook. No problem, and relatively painless. This past summer, I got a 2/0 treble hook on a one ounce spoon through my little finger on my left hand when it popped out of a fish and went flying into me. I could not pop it out backwards with only one hand, and the weight of the spoon was a problem. I twisted the point and barb out of the tip of the finger with a pair of needle nose, cut it off with a pair of side cutters, and backed it out. It bled well, so I let it bleed for about 30 seconds, wrapped it in a clean towel, applied mipodest pressure for a minute, and went back to fishing. I had to get a tetanus shot the next day, which was a PITA.. Having a good pair of needle nose, and a strong set of dikes, saved the day.


----------



## slivkamj (Jan 1, 2008)

I went with a set of bolt cutters from Lowes, stored in a dry bag. Tested out on regular (not light) Owner circle hooks up to 5/0. Works like a champ. If I feel like wasting money on chopping up bigger hooks, I'll let ya'll know the results.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't own a treble hook.


----------

